
An anthropological dispatch from the landfill dig to unearth Atari’s E.T. (2014) - samclemens
https://harpers.org/blog/2014/07/the-glitch-in-the-video-game-graveyard/
======
virtuabhi
In case this story is interesting, then definitely watch "Atari: Game Over"
documentary (available on Amazon Prime). It deals with the company, the
people, and of course the dug.

------
lovedaddy
Now they have dug up all the copies of ET, they can replace them with copies
of Ride to Hell.

